
Show HN: Rapid SSH Proxy - Snawoot
https://github.com/Snawoot/rsp
======
Snawoot
Rapid SSH Proxy. Like ssh -ND, but much faster.

rsp is a SSH client which implements SOCKS5 proxy feature of SSH protocol. Key
feature of this implementation is use of multiple connections to overcome
downsides of multiplexing many tunneled TCP connections in single SSH session.
Multiple sessions are not limited with TCP window size of single connection
and packet loss does not affect all tunneled connections at once. In order to
cut latency of connection establishment rsp maintains pool of steady
connections, which replenished with configurable rate.

Features:

\- High speed as compared to conventional OpenSSH client.

\- Cross-platrorm (Windows, Linux, macOS and other Unix-like systems).

\- Zero-setup required for server. rsp can be used right away with any SSH
server.

\- Self-sufficient: doesn't require OpenSSH on client side to operate.

\- SOCKS5 remote DNS support.

\- Connection establishment latency hidden from user with asynchronous
connection pool.

\- Connection establishment rate limit guards user from being threated as SSH
flood.

